# Matrix-Effect >Plugin für Adobe After Effects



## Tut_Ench_amun (30. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Plugin für After Effects womit man den Matrix-Code
erstellen kann.
In der Zeitschrift "Digital Production" stand drin das es ein
Plugin gibt bzw. gab womit man es erstellen konnte.
Natürlich haben die nicht den Namen hingeschrieben etc. 

Sollte es sowas nicht geben,suche ich auch ein Tutorial 
(wenn´s geht) in Deutsch das sowas einfach erklärt.

Mit Photoshop habe ich zwar schon Matrix-Effekte erstellt,möchte
aber mit After Effects sowas animieren.

Kann jemand weiterhelfen ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## NetPerformance (7. November 2003)

Huhu.. 

Schau mal hier  nach.

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## cailander (20. Juni 2005)

hmpf der link geht nimmer


----------



## 27b-6 (22. Juni 2005)

Abend!

 Solltest Du glücklicher Besitzer von NERO sein, und falls Dir diese Lösung nicht zu unprofessionell ist, dann probiere dies mal aus:
 Hier ( ftp://ftp6.nero.com/NVE3content.exe )gibt es ein Effektpaket für "NERO Vision Express", darunterbefindet sich der Effekt "Innerhalb der Matrix". Mann kann zwar nur Farbe und Schriftgröße ändern, aber vielleicht reicht Dir das schon. Möglichst kontrastreiche Inhalte verwenden, ausgegebenen Clip dann einfach in AFX o.ä. importieren.ftp://ftp6.nero.com/NVE3content.exe


----------



## cailander (23. Juni 2005)

aehm irgendwie habe ich keinen plan wie das geht ^^


----------



## 27b-6 (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

  Muß jetzt mal ganz doof und mehr als erstaunt fragen: 
  Du kommst mit AFX zurecht, aber nicht mit &quot;Vision Express&quot;? 
 Man muß doch nur den Clip und den Effekt in die Timeline ziehen. Effekt in der Timeline doppelklicken um die Einstellungen zu machen, Film ausgeben... und das war's.

 Bis denne!

 P.S.: Der Thread gehört glaube ich auch eher ins Videodesign.


----------



## goela (25. Juni 2005)

Ist ins Richtige Forum verschoben!


----------

